# Chinese Praying Mantis Eggs



## NewboyStuart (Jan 19, 2009)

Since this is my first post here - hello 

I have just bought an Ootheca (egg sack) from a Chinese Praying Mantis (_Tenodera aridifolia sinensis_). I have set it in a 12" x 12" x 18" glass terrarium with plastic and silk plants. Keeping the temp at 25 C and 60-70% humidity, with a daylight bulb.

I also have wingless fruit flies cultivating to feed the nymphs one they hatch.

Hopefully I have it all right, but if anyone has any experience or advice they can pass on then I would be eternally grateful!


----------



## NewboyStuart (Jan 19, 2009)

Rude of me to bump my own post, but no Mantid guys out there? :flrt:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

*mantis eggs*

hey,

i had a preying mantis many years ago that was gravid when i bought it.
the only advice i can give you is to make sure there are no escape holes in your viv because when they hatch i guarentee you they will escape through the smallest of holes - also they produce literally hundreds of ant size babies and i mean HUNDREDS!!!
good luck dude - u might need it:2thumb:


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello,

Check out Mantidforum- A Forum for the Praying Mantis Community for a more specialised reply.


----------



## nontoxic (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet. info ahoy!:2thumb:


----------



## igrith (Jan 3, 2009)

*tenodera*



NewboyStuart said:


> Since this is my first post here - hello
> 
> I have just bought an Ootheca (egg sack) from a Chinese Praying Mantis (_Tenodera aridifolia sinensis_). I have set it in a 12" x 12" x 18" glass terrarium with plastic and silk plants. Keeping the temp at 25 C and 60-70% humidity, with a daylight bulb.
> 
> ...


hi there,

ive just hatched a chinese mantis ootheca. it will have a high yeild. many many nymphs. i got 180+ from a small one. the hatchling are prone to have a high mortality rate, so dont be put of if a lot of them die. they can grow to an adult in 8 weeks and require bomb loads of food. id probably set up at least 5 fruit fly cultures, as they will much a culture between them in 3 days!!!
i sprayed my ooth enclosure every time it looked dried out. about every 2 or 3 days. i had mine suspended on a thread 12 cm from the bottom of a sweety jar. i used a fine mesh lid to ensure good ventilation to prevent mold. i put a thick layer of tissue paper on the bottom pressed down to ensure there was no where for the nymphs to get caught up and die.
it should hatch nearly exaxctly 4 weeks after the diapause(cooling period) ended. you cant really go wrong. dont worry.
hope that helps!!
enjoy
regards
Dan


----------

